# Symbole Euro 



## loicOuvrard (22 Février 2004)

Depuis l'apparition de notre nouvelle monnaie, j'obtiens le symbole EURO par la combinaison "shift alt R". Et le symbole Euro obtenu, je lui trouve une drôle de tronche. Je ne me suis pas intéressé à ce sujet depuis mes premiers besoins en la matière, ça devait être début 2002.

Or, depuis, sur le PC au bureau je tape "altgr E" pour obtenir ce caractère. N'y a-t-il pas moyen d'obtenir le caractère Euro avec une séquence du même type, c'est quand même vrai que c'est un peu con de taper "R" comme Euro, non ?  Merci de votre aide.

Loïc

Venez voir Metz à l'occasion.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2004)

Alt+$ =&gt; 


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2004)

Tiens d'ailleur, y'a pas moyen que ce soit directement  à la place du $ ? car on s'en sert peux quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

Excellente question Global


----------



## loicOuvrard (22 Février 2004)

J'ai oublié de préciser, je suis encore sous O.S. 9.1 et ce que tu me dis ça fait la virgule que je viens de mettre entre "dis" et "ça". 

En v'la encore : 

et v'la les Euros avec la séquence "shift alt R" : 


Loïc.


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

Salut Loïc (et merci pour la carte graphique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

je me disais juste que c'était ptêt l'euro qui avait une drole de tête.

mais dans mon souvenir, ça marchait sur mon imac DV ce Alt+$, tu as quel clavier ?


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

il se peut que ce soit un souci de clavier : j'ai trouvé  ce lien qui confirme mes pensées !


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2004)

ça dépend des claviers et des systeme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le gestion du symbol  est apparu avec Mac OS 8.6 =&gt; Pomme + Maj + R, puis a évoluer avec l'arrivé de Mac OS 9.0.4 (V.2) et des clavier pro =&gt; Alt  + $


----------



## loicOuvrard (23 Février 2004)

J'ai un clavier MACALLY avec pavé numérique mais j'ai aussi un clavier d'origine de 6400 qui est strictement identique en nombre de touches et disposition. et bien que j'ai Mac OS 9.1, pas moyen de générer l'  autrement que par la suite "shift alt R", le "alt $" ne me sort qu'une bête virgule. 

N'y aurait-il pas une histoire de police là-dessous ?

Loïc.


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2004)

loicOuvrard a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un clavier MACALLY avec pavé numérique mais j'ai aussi un clavier d'origine de 6400 qui est strictement identique en nombre de touches et disposition. et bien que j'ai Mac OS 9.1, pas moyen de générer l'  autrement que par la suite "shift alt R", le "alt $" ne me sort qu'une bête virgule.
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas une histoire de police là-dessous ?
> 
> Loïc.



oui je confirme, j'avais un clavier MacAlly qui ne gérait pas le  direct avec le alt +$ et je ne pense pas que le clavier du 6400 le gère. ce n'est donc pas une histoire de polices (enfin je pense) mais plutot de config clavier.


----------

